# Craziest Color You've Ever Seen? What is she?



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

This is Cheyenne. She's a 10 year old TWH, and nobody can agree exactly what she is. Some sort of tovero I think. What do you guys think?


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

She seems like a frame overo to me... Tovero could be possible too... We have the same issue with my boy.. we just cant decide... you can take a look at him... he is more white though... idk.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She's a tobiano with what looks like sabino roaning.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't think that it is very "Crazy" Just a normal colour. Frame overo to me. Maybe a bit of sabino


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Definitely has tobiano, no question about that. I'm not really seeing tovero. Base color brown, with rabicano.


----------



## QHa (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like a blue roan.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow .so confusing so many colours . Here in the UK that horse would be classed as coloured or piebald lol were not into the whole genetics thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

She is at least Sabino + Tobiano, definitely. The "roaning", face white, & under-the-chin white = Sabino.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know what color but I have the same problem with my horse!! Nobody can figure out what color she is!! She looks like a roan but then a buckskin and then a dun haha, It's hard to tell!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Kaylee if that is Relana, then she is a buckskin going grey


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto that Chiilaa.  Kaylee, that would be why she looked "roan" and then "dun."


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

No idea how anyone is seeing frame. She's tobiano, as for base color, what color were her parents? She 'could' be bay roan, but can't see her well enough, if not she's bay, but w/ sabino or rabicano (I can't tell for sure w/ the pics, it's late and I'm tired, I'll look again tomarrow).


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

And I agree w/ Chiilaa, Relana is buckskin going gray. 

And Haylee if you are talking about Cody he's a tovero (not sure he's who you're talking about since it has it correctly listed in your barn).


----------



## Quariesian (Apr 22, 2011)

Argh!! Paints can be so confusing!! All I know is that the legs say Tobiano but the body, I dunno.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Paints *can* be confusing, or atleast the different overos can, but tobiano is the easiest. Which again is what she is.


----------

